# Meggering Romex



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

use an ohm-meter(your normal multimeter) first to check for devices. what brand of romex are you using , southwire romex nm-b is 600 volt rating. you can e-mail the manufacturer and ask if it is an odd manufacturer


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i thought i read somewhere southwires nm-b 600v cable that southwire recommended max 1kvdc, but i can't find it. typically i think i have found for 300v cable that 500vdc max was recommended.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

This document put out by Megger Biddle may help you out vastly when it comes to meggering. Unless you have a baseline to test to it is really pointless unless there is a dead short which a standard ohmmeter would show. You also need to keep in mind that all readings need to be corrected for temperature and humidity differences between the baseline and the test value.

http://www.biddlemegger.com/biddle/Stitch-new.pdf


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

NDC said:


> What voltages do you guys megger Romex at? Romex here is rated for 300V and my megger has 250, 500 and 1000V settings.
> Should I be looking for a different megger with lower voltage testing for residential?
> I always thought it was a good idea to test really low first like 50-100V to see any missed devices still on the circuit and go up from there when everything is safely removed from the circuit.


That is exactly what I want in a megger, I want to be able to step up from something UNDER the operating voltage to the insulation test voltage. 
@brian john recently posted that the right thing is to shoot for twice the insulation rating, I had been going by twice the operating voltage. In your case either way it would be 500V. 

You are likely to find any shorts or missed loads just using a regular ohm meter but as you say, I'd rather start with 50V or 100V.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have a good solid fault, it'll show with an ohm meter. I have chased a lot of faults in UF and while not an expert, it shows pretty clearly with the megger, when it may not show with the ohm meter. A good piece of romex or UF seems to show a steady rise into the gig ohms with my megger. I've been testing for a minute. Marginal or older stuff may not rise to that level or rise much at all. The analog side of the scale doesn't jumps about a lot with the limited resistance rise on dirty or bad cables. I don't use it on motors, just cabling. As others said, make sure you're not reading through lighting or GFCI's or dimmers. Try it out on some known good cable, and then your subject.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I megged through electronic dimmers. They showed as faults. Didn't damage any of them thankfully.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

TGGT said:


> I megged through electronic dimmers. They showed as faults. Didn't damage any of them thankfully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


i've megged expensive led wallpacks and they still work, i was using a really nice fluke though it cuts off real quick


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> This document put out by Megger Biddle may help you out vastly when it comes to meggering. Unless you have a baseline to test to it is really pointless unless there is a dead short which a standard ohmmeter would show. You also need to keep in mind that all readings need to be corrected for temperature and humidity differences between the baseline and the test value.
> 
> http://www.biddlemegger.com/biddle/Stitch-new.pdf




southwire recommends insulation test on all conductors after installation, if you test multiple circuits and one is a lot lower than the others its likely there is a problem with it. also if your below a megaohm at 500vdc on new wire, theres probably a problem


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

NDC said:


> What voltages do you guys megger Romex at? Romex here is rated for 300V and my megger has 250, 500 and 1000V settings.
> Should I be looking for a different megger with lower voltage testing for residential?
> I always thought it was a good idea to test really low first like 50-100V to see any missed devices still on the circuit and go up from there when everything is safely removed from the circuit.


Curious why you want to meg romex. An ohm meter should be all you need for a new installation. The megger should really only be used on a circuit that is giving you trouble after already reading it with an ohm meter IMO.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

the megger will be more likely to find problems(faults that aren't faults yet) the standard ohmmeter won't, like say a tight staple that didn't completely break through the insulation but thinned it. or even a manufactured defect. it's cheap insurance


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

eddy current said:


> Curious why you want to meg romex. An ohm meter should be all you need for a new installation. The megger should really only be used on a circuit that is giving you trouble after already reading it with an ohm meter IMO.


Most of the stuff I do service work and troubleshooting. It's just one of those tools I want to start learning about and using as much as I can because it sits on the shelf collecting dust. I bought it for some in floor heating tests and have never used it since. 
I just want to make sure that at 1000V, I am not damaging any wiring since it's 300V rated. 
If I have a dead short, I will always use my daily meter to test the circuit but sometimes I get the calls for random tripping that I cannot diagnose with a continuity check and meggering will at least eliminate any possibility of bad wiring.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Curious why you want to meg romex. An ohm meter should be all you need for a new installation. *The megger should really only be used on a circuit that is giving you trouble *after already reading it with an ohm meter IMO.


Really not true.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NDC said:


> What voltages do you guys megger Romex at? Romex here is rated for 300V and my megger has 250, 500 and 1000V settings.
> Should I be looking for a different megger with lower voltage testing for residential?
> I always thought it was a good idea to test really low first like 50-100V to see any missed devices still on the circuit and go up from there when everything is safely removed from the circuit.


I've always used the 500v setting.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really not true.
> 
> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


You'll need to metric that up for our Canadians... I'd do it for you but I'm not sure if it's a fluid ounce or an ounce of weight.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

IEEE 43 is the standard for insulation resistance testing. You test at 500 V for anything under 1000 V for 1 minute. Take the reading at 1 minute. Anything over 5 megaohms at that voltage passes, when corrected for temperature. There is no humidity correction. All the tests use a test voltage less than the rated voltage when done properly.

The factory test on insulation using a hi pot uses something like twice the rating plus some more so 600 V insulation is tested to around 1800 V although motor wiring is good for around 1200 V minimum depending on whether or not it is inverter duty in which case it can be substantially more. Since AC peak voltage is almost twice the RMS rating the DC insulation value must be higher.

By nature with an insulation resistance test you are never "stressing" the insulation. The test uses microamps of current. 500 V divided by even 100,000 ohms is still milliamps at best. This is nowhere near causing damage to insulation. The only reason for the high voltage is by nature insulation systems contain a huge amount of capacitance since by definition a capacitor is two conductors separated by an insulator. The high voltage is so that you don't have to wait all day to dissipate some of the capacitance to get down to the leakage current like you would trying to run the test with a 9 V battery which is what your multimeter would do.

"Stressing" is done with AC or DC or VLF high pots. The voltages and currents are much higher and it is considered a potentially destructive test. Hi pots have been proven to damage cable, even if it "passes". See IEEE 400 which is the standard for high pots. The new technology although it has been around in the cable industry for over 20 years is the partial discharge or corona test. This one doesn't damage cable and it's predictive. It smacks the cable with a high voltage pulse and looks for high frequency discharges (corona). The amount and the minimum voltage to cause it is what's important. None of this equipment is cheap and the training isn't cheap either so it is not coming to any Rolex near you any time soon.

There are lots of idiots and snake oil in that business too. I was at one plant that spent hundreds of thousands having GE test a generator and tens of thousands on a corona testing company. When it got handed to me the key points were that a differential relay tripped but had a minimum setting of 600 A, and the line voltage was 23 kv. I kind of asked a stupid question...has anyone seen the 600 A+ burn spot yet? Answer: no we've exhausted everything we know trying to find it. At this point it should be kind of obvious even to a first year residential apprentice that several people involved should know better. We used a megger on the 60p V control wiring and bingo...ground fault. Turned out someone didn't install a bushing where the XHHW-2 .came into one of the CT cabinets and it chafed the cable over time. No 600 A fault...just a CT getting intermittently shorted out and loss of signal when the normal system current was over 600 A. But GE and the snake oil partial discharge company and a few professional engineers bilked this company for millions on a simple chafed control wire issue. At least I say bilked because they spent all that money when an apprentice electrician should know what a 600+ A ground fault is going to look like...a big burn spot that a blind man can find (from the smell).

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really not true.
> 
> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


On new ressi circuits? Waste of time IMO.

Only if the circuit doesn’t hold and an ohm meter will find your problem


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> You'll need to metric that up for our Canadians... I'd do it for you but I'm not sure if it's a fluid ounce or an ounce of weight.


For Canadians , it's an ounce of dope.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> You'll need to metric that up for our Canadians... I'd do it for you but I'm not sure if it's a fluid ounce or an ounce of weight.


It depends on how dense you are !


Oh, and Hi :vs_cool: .... I know you missed me :biggrin:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Really not true.
> 
> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


Agreed, if it was really true that the ohm meter would find all faults, nobody would have bothered to invent the megger, or only suckers would buy meggers. 

I'll agree that most times you can troubleshoot without the megger but once in a while it will find faults that the simple ohm meter won't.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

emtnut said:


> It depends on how dense you are !
> 
> 
> Oh, and Hi :vs_cool: .... I know you missed me :biggrin:


I missed you... but only you. Is that creme puff Shunk still here?


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I am always using my megger on romex keep getting Mobile Homes to re certify


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I missed you... but only you. Is that creme puff Shunk still here?


Creme puff????


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Creme puff????


I'm sorry. I see how that might be offensive to some. I meant to say "ass-spelunking colon surfer". Gotta be PC these days.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> I'm sorry. I see how that might be offensive to some. I meant to say "ass-spelunking colon surfer". Gotta be PC these days.


Been awhile since I had a good laugh here :biggrin:

:vs_laugh:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

meggers will find faults that an ohm meter cant find and yes you should meg new installations whether they are romex or not.
megging motors :most of the time you can find the faults with an ohm meter but megging one takes away all doubt.
we used to meg the big motors all the time and track the results over time period, if we got a noticeable change in a reading it was verified, and even if it was not a fault the engineer would order another motor and have it on hand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> meggers will find faults that an ohm meter cant find and yes you should meg new installations whether they are romex or not.
> megging motors :most of the time you can find the faults with an ohm meter but megging one takes away all doubt.
> we used to *meg the big motors all the time and track the results over time *period, if we got a noticeable change in a reading it was verified, and even if it was not a fault the engineer would order another motor and have it on hand.


Exactly!

Record your findings and as soon as they change you know there is a problem close on the horizon.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have found many issues with wire from a megger that an OHMS test would not find. And yes that is usually circuits with random trips that others just chock up to devices/appliances.. If its a dead short sure use your continuety meter but its almost always obvious anyways. With VFD’s and motors a megger is super usefull. VFD’s tend to trip a lot on ground faults (randomly) with wire that has poor insulation. If you don’t test the wire with a megger you probably would waste a bunch of time or just blame “that stupid VFD”. It definitely helps with GFCI and AFCI circuits, and underground feeders that have nuisance trips.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> meggers will find faults that an ohm meter cant find and yes *you should meg new installations whether they are romex or not.*
> megging motors :most of the time you can find the faults with an ohm meter but megging one takes away all doubt.
> we used to meg the big motors all the time and track the results over time period, if we got a noticeable change in a reading it was verified, and even if it was not a fault the engineer would order another motor and have it on hand.


agree with that statement but it is rarely done if ever in new residential installations. Most commercial jobs say to meg circuits in the spec but unless there is a form to fill out with the results of the test, it doesn’t get done.

Realistically meggers are mainly used when there is an issue, not on new circuits.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have found many issues with wire from a megger that an OHMS test would not find. And yes that is usually circuits with random trips that others just chock up to devices/appliances.. If its a dead short sure use your continuety meter but its almost always obvious anyways. With VFD’s and motors a megger is super usefull. VFD’s tend to trip a lot on ground faults (randomly) with wire that has poor insulation. If you don’t test the wire with a megger you probably would waste a bunch of time or just blame “that stupid VFD”. It definitely helps with GFCI and AFCI circuits, and underground feeders that have nuisance trips.


Right on. I should have kept count of the number of senseless times coworkers have replaced perfectly good VFD's because the conductors had pinholes or scuffs.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I very rarely find a need for my megger. Usually looking for a ground fault on a hot or neutral. I just shut the circuit off and disconnect the neutral. Put a standard multimeter on voltage setting. One lead on 120v hot and one lead on either the hot or neutral of the wiring in question. If you read any volts whatsoever, your cable has a ground fault somewhere and needs to be repaired or replaced.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

JoeSparky said:


> I very rarely find a need for my megger. Usually looking for a ground fault on a hot or neutral. I just shut the circuit off and disconnect the neutral. Put a standard multimeter on voltage setting. One lead on 120v hot and one lead on either the hot or neutral of the wiring in question. If you read any volts whatsoever, your cable has a ground fault somewhere and needs to be repaired or replaced.


Took me a while to figure this one out but it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Curious why you want to meg romex. An ohm meter should be all you need for a new installation. The megger should really only be used on a circuit that is giving you trouble after already reading it with an ohm meter IMO.


Thats not true, as part of commishioning we megger new conductors all the time, this gives you a base line in determing deteroiation over the years when maintneance is performed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> This document put out by Megger Biddle may help you out vastly when it comes to meggering. Unless you have a baseline to test to it is really pointless unless there is a dead short which a standard ohmmeter would show. You also need to keep in mind that all readings need to be corrected for temperature and humidity differences between the baseline and the test value.
> 
> http://www.biddlemegger.com/biddle/Stitch-new.pdf


There is one glaring issue with this book the One Megohm minimum reading they refece, HORSE HOCKEY.

In a pinch 5 Megohm but at a minimum 50 Megohm and 100 Megohm is typically expected, depending on the system you are testing, conductors, busway, switchboard etc.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

paulengr said:


> IEEE 43 is the standard for insulation resistance testing. You test at 500 V for anything under 1000 V for 1 minute. Take the reading at 1 minute. Anything over 5 megaohms at that voltage passes, when corrected for temperature. There is no humidity correction. All the tests use a test voltage less than the rated voltage when done properly.


In acceptance testing while ANSI, IEE and NETA standards are referenced, normally the NETA standard is the one utilize.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’d think a good new piece of romex would be in the gig ohm range.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I’d think a good new piece of romex would be in the gig ohm range.


Maximum of megohm meter is normal but not always, you have to account for human, the electrician, plumbers, carpenters, duct men, drywaller interaction.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Generally insulation resistance is very high or fails. In between are from moisture and contamination, especially carbon dust on commutator and slip ring mountings when people don’t clean annually as required, eventually flashing over. But some medium voltage motors don’t handle humidity well either without heaters or using the stator as a heater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> Thats not true, as part of commishioning we megger new conductors all the time, this gives you a base line in determing deteroiation over the years when maintneance is performed.


When commissioning what, a residential receptacle? It is true and It’s not done in ressi, read my comment again. This topic is about megging ROMEX!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eddy current said:


> When commissioning what, a residential receptacle? It is true and It’s not done in ressi, read my comment again. This topic is about megging ROMEX!


We megger residential ROMEX TYPE NM several times a year and we are PAID in American dollars. Just doing it once blows your you READ MY COMMENT out of the water.


Understand there is more out there than what you may see in the not so Great White North


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> When commissioning what, a residential receptacle? It is true and It’s not done in ressi, read my comment again. This topic is about megging ROMEX!


Why is it so hard for you to believe some of us do this?

I've commented about doing this on here at least 50 times.

I've never installed new circuitry on my own without checking it with a simple megger before flipping on the breakers to energize it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

brian john said:


> We megger residential ROMEX TYPE NM several times a year and we are PAID in American dollars. Just doing it once blows your you READ MY COMMENT out of the water.
> 
> 
> Understand there is more out there than what you may see in the not so Great White North


Relax Brian, VERY few contractors meg NM 'South' of the border as well.

If a cct pops the breaker, then it gets attention ... Here, down south, or across the ocean.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why is it so hard for you to believe some of us do this?
> 
> I've commented about doing this on here at least 50 times.
> 
> I've never installed new circuitry on my own without checking it with a simple megger before flipping on the breakers to energize it.


If you were a resi contractor, I'd listen to what you just said.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Relax Brian, VERY few contractors meg NM 'South' of the border as well.
> 
> If a cct pops the breaker, then it gets attention ... Here, down south, *or across the ocean.*


I'm not so sure about that in Europe, this has been discussed here in the past.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not so sure about that in Europe, this has been discussed here in the past.


You'd be right. They don't need to meg because of their RCDs.
We don't have to either with AFCIs now :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> You'd be right. They don't need to meg because of their RCDs.
> We don't have to either with AFCIs now :biggrin:


Wasn't what I meant, a couple guys from the UK had said they routinely meg household wiring on new installs in a thread here not all that long a while back


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wasn't what I meant, a couple guys from the UK had said they routinely meg household wiring on new installs in a thread here not all that long a while back


I have been told it is a requirement in the UK and other countries as well as a few other test.

I could give a rats ass if anyone meggers their electrical systems BUT as I noted it is done.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

emtnut said:


> You'd be right. They don't need to meg because of their RCDs.
> We don't have to either with AFCIs now :biggrin:


I think its possible that AFCI headaches might wind up selling more meggers to romex ropers than anything else. 

Tradesmen in general are slow to accept new things. This is why there's still square bolts on beam clamps. I really can't see why the resistance (haha). The insulation resistance tester resistance. 

It used to be a megger was a lot of money, most guys wouldn't spend that kind of money to get their wife back from a kidnapper. Now, they're affordable. (Not wives, meggers.) 

If you can make a small investment and it lets you test your work a little more thoroughly, reduce your comebacks, occasionally find problems you wouldn't find otherwise, to me that sounds like a good investment of my time and money.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have been told it is a requirement in the UK and other countries as well as a few other test.
> 
> I could give a rats ass if anyone meggers their electrical systems BUT as I noted it is done.




What percentage would you say it is done? You said your self you’ve done it several times a year, what percentage was that compared to the amount of ressidential circuits you installed that year?

What percentage of ressidential contractors would you guess meg every circuit they install? 

While being PAID In American dollars :vs_laugh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I still did service, about the only time I'd meg everything in a whole romex wired building was after fire/water damage, lightning strikes, and if the homeowner/buyer "wanted everything checked out". Probably 2-3 dozen times a year. It can sometimes take an insanely long time if there's lots of things discovered, even if there's only 20 or so circuits to check out. More often, it was just a troubleshooting tool.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have been told it is a requirement in the UK and other countries as well as a few other test.
> 
> *Absolutely correct Brian!*
> 
> I could give a rats ass if anyone meggers their electrical systems BUT as I noted it is done.





eddy current said:


> What percentage would you say it is done? You said your self you’ve done it several times a year, what percentage was that compared to the amount of ressidential circuits you installed that year?
> 
> What percentage of ressidential contractors would you guess meg every circuit they install?
> 
> While being PAID In American dollars :vs_laugh:


My first teacher in this trade as a child was my Uncle, he was a WWII vet and had done electrical work on ships during that time and had a story or two about emergency repairs.

He always had me meg circuits we added before installing fuses or a breaker with an old crank style megger.

Better safe than sorry were his words about this test.

Can't recall EVER having not found a problem before energizing anything we worked on.

"What percentage of residential contractors would you guess meg every circuit they install? "

*All the best ones and I guess that may be few in percentage terms.*

*Sad that an instructor doesn't see the value to this simple 2 second task.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I think its possible that AFCI headaches might wind up selling more meggers to romex ropers than anything else.
> 
> Tradesmen in general are slow to accept new things. This is why there's still square bolts on beam clamps. I really can't see why the resistance (haha). The insulation resistance tester resistance.
> 
> ...


Even if it were inexpensive many would rather have her gone from the guys I speak with. I'm not in that crowd or even that neighborhood by any means.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *All the best ones and I guess that may be few in percentage terms.*
> 
> *Sad that an instructor doesn't see the value to this simple 2 second task.*




Where did I say I don’t see the value ? I never said I don’t see the value, I said it is rarely done in residential. Many ressidential contractors don’t even own a megger.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Where did I say I don’t see the value ? I never said I don’t see the value, I said it is rarely done in residential. Many ressidential contractors don’t even own a megger.


Maybe you didn't in those exact words but if you reread all your comments on the subject it sounds like you'd rather give a cat a bath than meg romex.

Other than some of the resi guys that post here I've never had much respect for most resi rope installers.

Many I have seen don't even own more than a tester, a meter would be out of the question completely!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe you didn't in those exact words but if you reread all your comments on the subject it sounds like you'd rather give a cat a bath than meg romex.
> 
> Other than some of the resi guys that post here I've never had much respect for most resi rope installers.
> 
> *Many I have seen don't even own more than a tester, a meter would be out of the question completely!*


And that is my point. There is little margin for profit with most ressi jobs, no time for many things including testing every circuit before energizing. (Takes more than 2 seconds on a big panel as well) 

It has nothing to do with what I would rather do or what value I feel it has, it’s about what is actually done out there. Maybe you are the one that needs to read my comments again :wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> And that is my point. There is little margin for profit with most ressi jobs, no time for many things including testing every circuit before energizing. (Takes more than 2 seconds on a big panel as well)
> 
> It has nothing to do with what I would rather do or what value I feel it has, it’s about what is actually done out there. Maybe you are the one that needs to read my comments again :wink:


Maybe so.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

brian john said:


> I have been told it is a requirement in the UK and other countries as well as a few other test.
> 
> I could give a rats ass if anyone meggers their electrical systems BUT as I noted it is done.


it is definitely a requirement in the UK as the info is needed to commission an electrical system.
on that note I was an industrial electrician electrician. and also did quite a bit of resi work as well.
I have always meggered installations and performed earth resistance tests when installing a complete new service.
I taught all my apprentices to do so as well! and for sure they would have felt my boot on their @$$ if they skipped any part of it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> it is definitely a requirement in the UK as the info is needed to commission an electrical system.
> on that note I was an industrial electrician electrician. and also did quite a bit of resi work as well.
> I have always meggered installations and performed earth resistance tests when installing a complete new service.
> I taught all my apprentices to do so as well! and for sure they would have felt my boot on their @$$ if they skipped any part of it.


Yeah man, you do what you were taught and pass it on.


----------

